# Schematic for Lionel # 1654



## jeffb (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello, would someone know if the wiring schematic is the same for a Lionel postwar #1684 and a Lionel prewar # 1654? I have my dad's prewar #1654 that will only go backwards, and have Greenberg's postwar book. I see that the #1684 exploded view is almost identical to the 1654's design. The e-unit coil measures 12-14 ohms, so that is good, I believe that it may have gotten miswired at some point. Thanks, Jeff


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

View attachment 1466


From a RichT post

This is a common metal frame motor with a three position e unit. Not for a motor with a brush grounded to the frame. That is a two position e unit.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> This is a common metal frame motor with a three position e unit. Not for a motor with a brush grounded to the frame. That is a two position e unit.


Not necessarily true, T.

My 1681E's (with conventional three-position e-unit) use the e-unit to flip-flop direction of current through the field coil, and then the armature and brushes (with are "downstream") are ground to the frame.

A three-position e-unit will work for either scenario.

Take a look at my post / diagram, here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=174584&postcount=33

As background for others, the two-position e-units rely on dual windings on the field coil ... the e-unit selects current through one or the other winding to change loco direction.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Right! :thumbsup:


----------

